# Iphones and Ipods



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

My son has an ipod touch that now has a cracked screen. Is there anyplace here along the wasatch front that will fix these? I appreciate any help with this.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Lots of places. It costs $65. Precision Gaming Repair has stores in Orem, Murray, and Layton I think. 

But - I will throw this to you - my daughter's screen was cracked. I went on Amazon and bought a new one for under $15. Searched youtube for "ipod touch screen replacement" and followed it step by step. It took about 3-4 days for the new screen to arrive. And my daughter helped me do the repair. It took about 10 minutes, tops. Watch a video on youtube and see if it looks like the kind of repair you can do. I have to say - it really is quite easy.VERY easy.


----------

